# Kohler CV16S no spark, need advice.



## justin3

Im working on a Craftsman LT1000 with a Kohler CV16S 16.5hp engine. Its got great fuel and compression but no spark. Looks like the previous owner installed a new coil pack im guessing because they thought that was the problem but still no spark. I've already checked for broken wires and yes i tried a new spark plug . Normaly I could dignose this myself but I am unfamiliar with the newer Kohler wiring. I see 2 modules tied into the ignition system and im not sure how to test these...

Here are some photos which include the wiring and model numbers!


----------



## 30yearTech

Looks like this engine has the smart spark set up. You can download the service manual from Kohler that explains this ignition set up and gives some testing procedures. www.kohlerplus.com enter as a guest and you will have access to service literature and IPL's.

Check and make sure you are getting power to the SAM on your engine.


----------



## justin3

Thanks for the link 30year, unfortunately now im really confused haha 

First of all I was not able to find the CV16S on kohler's site just the CV16, but i doubt there is much difference. According to the service manual the black wire is ground, brown and yellow go to the coil, red is +12 volts and white is kill. I can see someone messed up the wiring but what the heck the red wire won't even fit on the other red wire as they are both male connectors. I'm either going crazy or someone didn't know what they were doing.


----------



## 30yearTech

I can't remember the last time I worked on a mower with Smart Spark. You might want to look at the module and see if there is any identifying marks on it to indicate which side is up. Looks like you module can be mounted either way, but they only work one way.


----------



## justin3

Thanks 30year, turns out the wiring was wrong, i wired it according to the manual and I get great spark and she runs beautiful.


----------



## 30yearTech

That's fantastic, glad you got it going and learned a little more on the way!


----------

